
High Schoolers Win Congressional Data Challenge - imb
https://labs.loc.gov/experiments/congressionalchallenge/
======
InInteraction
Here is the link to the winning project [http://gentleknowledge.com/student-
projects/congress-treatie...](http://gentleknowledge.com/student-
projects/congress-treaties/)

